# Please support one buck tag for mmMichigan



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

DirtySteve said:


> This is a very misguided way of looking at things. The hunters who enter every buck is likely to be the ultimate sportsman and they guy who never does is more likely to be the self centered person who thinks about nothing but himself. The guy who never enters a buck is much less likely to be a forward thinker who only cares about his own successes and cares much less about growing the sport for future generations to come. Of course there are always exceptions to both sides but i am speaking in generalities.
> 
> Let me explain....
> 
> ...


So if it's about money just write a check and donate.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mole Hill said:


> So if it's about money just write a check and donate.


Many do But like any conservation organization they have recruitment tools to keep some people coming back. Its no different than NRA, pheasants forever or NWTF. They all have offer menbership drives through things like major banquets with prizes or sign up gifts etc. The record book is something people like and they are happy to pay the membership. Its a brilliant almost no cost recruitment tool. 

It sounds like you have never spent much time looking into the good these organizations do. They have alot of great info on their websites and I would encourage any hunter to read up on P&Y, B&C abd SCI. I think most hunters and michigan aren't aware because we shoot very few deer that meet their standards. Deer are the main recruitment target and recruitment is just low here.

Any organization would die with recruitment drives.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Waif said:


> Why?
> Put your buddies tag on it...


My mom has shot a LOT of button bucks!:shhh:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ART said:


> A line common with the qdmr's I know.
> You have no idea what I shoot- you are completely wrong.
> My issue is you forcing your way on someone else.
> Why do you care what someone else shoots? Purely selfish.


Purely selfish is someone who takes and doesn’t give back. Kind of like the hunter who depends on the charity of others by giving them a place to hunt only to have them complain on a public forum about their situation of not being able to hunt the way they would like. Some go even farther than that and try blame others for their poor life choices of being in that situation.

Back to the subject at hand. I do not support a one buck rule statewide. Maybe in DMUs that have disease and left over over the counter antlerless tags year after year. Quite possibly a no buck rule should be implemented on an every other year basis in those situations would be best.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

MossyHorns said:


> Every hunter I have talked to in the last few days all support going to a 1 buck rule. Times are changing.


Same here with the guys I have talked to.

I'm all for a 1 buck rule.

I hunt Ohio and I have seen the benefits of the rule.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

DirtySteve said:


> Many do But like any conservation organization they have recruitment tools to keep some people coming back. Its no different than NRA, pheasants forever or NWTF. They all have offer menbership drives through things like major banquets with prizes or sign up gifts etc. The record book is something people like and they are happy to pay the membership. Its a brilliant almost no cost recruitment tool.
> 
> It sounds like you have never spent much time looking into the good these organizations do. They have alot of great info on their websites and I would encourage any hunter to read up on P&Y, B&C abd SCI. I think most hunters and michigan aren't aware because we shoot very few deer that meet their standards. Deer are the main recruitment target and recruitment is just low here.
> 
> Any organization would die with recruitment drives.


Not sure if your joking or serious on this. I'm not aware of any hunter not aware of these groups and organizations. Hunting is like fishing enter enough master angler awards and see what happens to your lake. Just because the record books aren't filling up with entries doesn't mean they aren't being harvested. I would like to think people like to make their own choices in life.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have 10 two acre parcels for sale. $10,000 each


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Been advocating for a one buck rule since they went to a combo license instead of a gun license and a bow license. Nobody was on boards due to what I perceive as greed. I have pretty much given up trying to convince anyone of anything and quickly adopting the “Kill ‘em all” mentality. Eventually nothing worth hunting will be around and everyone will be complaining there is nothing in the woods to see, let alone hunt. Just read some of the threads from this past season. Hunter’s are doing it to themselves.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

ART said:


> .why do qdmr's feel some entitlement to the deer.


The over whelming majority don't. I have a neighbor that does zero to his family's property. He shot two young bucks this season. As an "entitled qdmer" I congratulated him on an awesome season. Very happy for him. One day he will likely take a 3.5 year old or better and likely be hooked.



ART said:


> I would support a buck tag only every few years. See if the neighbors want to pour thousands into it then.


Why does it bother so many what their neighbor does to improve habitat when it greatly benefits the whole neighborhood? See example in the first quoted response above.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

MossyHorns said:


> Every hunter I have talked to in the last few days all support going to a 1 buck rule. Times are changing.


That's odd, because most hunters that I know are opposed to a one buck limit.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

It's social! 

But the surveys showed the majority for two bucks. 

It's scientific!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

MossyHorns said:


> Every hunter I have talked to in the last few days all support going to a 1 buck rule. Times are changing.


Just the opposite for me, sort of. Firstly, most that I mention this to, don't know that it is even a discussion. Most of those rarely, if ever, shoot two bucks but still don't like the idea of being one and done for the season. Some pretty damn good hunters too. This MS forum represents a handful of die hard hunters for sure. But out in the rest of the hunting world, I'm never convinced of a lot of awareness. This isn't the first topic in these threads to be hotly debated for days on end. Then ask a die hard hunting non MS member's opinion and get a "wait, what?" or "is this a new law?" "when did they do that?" and "why?"
Kinda of goes back to the education thing IMO.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like the combo tag because I can shoot my regular spike then continue to hunt for his daddy. I haven't killed a deer yet this year because they all got shot by the neighbors.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> Just the opposite for me, sort of. Firstly, most that I mention this to, don't know that it is even a discussion. Most of those rarely, if ever, shoot two bucks but still don't like the idea of being one and done for the season. Some pretty damn good hunters too. This MS forum represents a handful of die hard hunters for sure. But out in the rest of the hunting world, I'm never convinced of a lot of awareness. This isn't the first topic in these threads to be hotly debated for days on end. Then ask a die hard hunting non MS member's opinion and get a "wait, what?" or "is this a new law?" when did they do that?" and "why?"
> Kinda of goes back to the education thing IMO.


I agree! Most guys I have talked to about it didn't know, but were all in favor though. It's not about the number of guys shooting 2 bucks, but about the guys that may wait for something bigger rather than fill their singke tag on a smaller buck.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

MossyHorns said:


> I agree! Most guys I have talked to about it didn't know, but were all in favor though. It's not about the number of guys shooting 2 bucks, *but about the guys that may wait for something bigger rather than fill their singke tag on a smaller buck.*


I am well aware of what it's about. I just don't believe it to be a significant issue. Color me skeptical that very many will pass what they are already willing to shoot. JMO.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Mole Hill said:


> Not sure if your joking or serious on this. I'm not aware of any hunter not aware of these groups and organizations. Hunting is like fishing enter enough master angler awards and see what happens to your lake. Just because the record books aren't filling up with entries doesn't mean they aren't being harvested. I would like to think people like to make their own choices in life.


Not joking. Most people are not aware that they are conservation organizations and their main purpose is not record keeping. They support all sorts of hunting initiatives. They give scholarships to young aspiring hunters who have the potential to be well educated. They have a long list of things the clubs accomplishes each year. Most just think it is a record book for bragging the way you insinuated. The record book is just a brilliant marketing ploy. Its no different than the sticker, shirt or hat NRA sends you when you sign up.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that we need more love


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bucman- Now That is Really Funny!!


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I don’t agree with the 1 buck rule or being able to transfer tags (that just ridiculous)

I am all for statewide aprs (zone depended)

But I’m also for taking what makes you happy. I can’t see forcing someone hand to only take what makes you happy. 

Rules are good in theory but you have to have hunters who want to shoot bigger mature animals, not force them to only do so. 

I enjoy taking 2 bucks, when I am fortunate enough. I am much pickier when it comes to taking my bucks. I have my own standards that I choose look for when harvesting. That’s what makes me happy. May not be for the next guy, could be to much or to little. I don’t expect others to follow them.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Decker said:


> I don’t agree with the 1 buck rule or being able to transfer tags (that just ridiculous)
> 
> I am all for statewide aprs (zone depended)
> 
> ...


Rules are only good in theory? Tell that to any kindergarten teacher and see her response. 

As far as 1 buck rule or tag transfer. Many states get along fine with both of those. 

If you like 2 bucks why not 4 like we used to have when i started hunting? I personally think that regional tags are better but I dont see that happenong here in michigan. I think we should put a draw for areas on bucks and allow resident hunters to chose 2 buck draws maybe.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

MossyHorns said:


> I agree! Most guys I have talked to about it didn't know, but were all in favor though. It's not about the number of guys shooting 2 bucks, but about the guys that may wait for something bigger rather than fill their singke tag on a smaller buck.



Yep, that sure worked before the two buck kill tags didn't it! Look at how many license that were sold to the wife so hubby can still hunt a additional buck.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the earn a buck program, shoot doe first than get tag for buck


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

So what happens when you are in a deer desert? I know go someplace else and shoot their BB's.


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> Rules are only good in theory? Tell that to any kindergarten teacher and see her response.
> 
> As far as 1 buck rule or tag transfer. Many states get along fine with both of those.
> 
> If you like 2 bucks why not 4 like we used to have when i started hunting? I personally think that regional tags are better but I dont see that happenong here in michigan. I think we should put a draw for areas on bucks and allow resident hunters to chose 2 buck draws maybe.


In theory if all comply you should have no issues. But if one should not you will issues and others may follow. People will have to want a change. 

Your right other states may be doing fine but we are not talking about those states. Different place, circumstances, situations and people. Do you expect me to have the same views as that of someone from say Cali? I’m not saying it couldn’t work just that situation are different. 

But that also goes both ways if you want to just shoot 1 shoot one. You don’t need to fill both tags. I go often without filling both. But at least I have the option/opportunity if I so choose. 
I’m not opposed to a draw for 2 bucks.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am good with the OBR, do like the rule in Missouri where archery hunters can't take the second buck until after firearm season.

My view on the bucks I shoot. I see a young buck, not much meat and just a teenager. I enjoy watching deer while hunting. The kill creates a lot of work for me. That takes away some of what i enjoy about the hunt. I feel that big old mature buck has more meat and gives me a challenge. Much more satisfying when you can out smart that mature buck. Most of my last bucks have been 4.5 years or older or they get a pass. What I admired about them was how big their bodies were. I will eat tags before I take a small buck. What a waste taking that small bodied deer. I don't expect youth hunters to be like me. I do think those above the age of 16 would get more satisfaction out of the hunt. If they saw more deer/bucks and passed on smaller deer than those if its brown its down. Just my opinion.
This could be the first year I don't shoot a buck. It also could be one of my most enjoyable seasons. Starting with bear season, passing two smaller bears to filming shooter bucks with no shot opportunities several times. I spent a lot of days in the woods starting in Sept to now. Believe it or not until a person can say I had a great year even though I did not shoot anything. They won't understand why passing small bucks is OK. 
The only drawback of OBR is..... I would not be able to hunt Mi any longer. That's OK because with all my out of state hunts, my hunting does not end.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nope


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

mark.n.chip said:


> I like the earn a buck program, shoot doe first than get tag for buck


I do too for the CWD management zone.

Combo good for one buck and one doe. Any deer with antlers 3” or longer for the buck tag.

Where the earn-a-buck comes in is for the second and third buck tags. Kill and check in two antlerless deer and get a 4-pt restricted buck tag.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

DirtySteve said:


> Not joking. Most people are not aware that they are conservation organizations and their main purpose is not record keeping. They support all sorts of hunting initiatives. They give scholarships to young aspiring hunters who have the potential to be well educated. They have a long list of things the clubs accomplishes each year. Most just think it is a record book for bragging the way you insinuated. The record book is just a brilliant marketing ploy. Its no different than the sticker, shirt or hat NRA sends you when you sign up.


 Not sure where I insinuated about bragging. Please read my post again. I pointed out both extremes and stated as long as it is lawful I'm good. As far as the scores I just was showing a 100 inch net score is a book buck in one book but falls short of others. My 3 point will never make a record book but I'm still proud of it and not you or anyone else can or should try to shame people of their accomplishments.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Mole Hill said:


> Not sure where I insinuated about bragging. Please read my post again. I pointed out both extremes and stated as long as it is lawful I'm good. As far as the scores I just was showing a 100 inch net score is a book buck in one book but falls short of others. My 3 point will never make a record book but I'm still proud of it and not you or anyone else can or should try to shame people of their accomplishments.


I don't think anyone is going to shame you. Maybe people are just trying to show you how to get what you want. If there was a 20" wide 10 point standing next to the 3 point that you shot, which buck would you shoot?


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Heck NO, combo tags rule. Matter of fact since those tags can now be used on antlerless deer I think those wanting combo tags should push for combo tags for archery and combo tags for firearm. It seems our DNR and NRC wants more antlerless harvested and I think this would not only accomplish this but add more license sales to the coffer.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I am good with the OBR, do like the rule in Missouri where archery hunters can't take the second buck until after firearm season.


Just looked it up, think it's only 1 buck before gun, and only 1 buck during all gun seasons. Interesting that they do that. They also have some APR areas.



kingfisher 11 said:


> The only drawback of OBR is..... I would not be able to hunt Mi any longer. That's OK because with all my out of state hunts, my hunting does not end.


Why would you not be able to hunt MI any longer with OBR?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

How about this - UBR Unlimited Buck Rule.

But, Mandatory APR and face-to-face check in of all deer.

1st Buck has to have 3 on one side. If you want to buy a second tag, you must present your deer in person within 24 hours of harvest, pay a $30 inspection fee and $20 for a second tag. If you don't want a second tag, then you must submit a picture to DNR of your harvest.

2nd Buck and all subsequent Bucks must meet an MAPR of 4 x 4 x 16. Each deer harvested must be in person inspection and subject to same $30 inspection fee and $20 for the next tag.

$30 also pays for CWD testing for those who want their deer tested.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> complain on a public forum about their situation of not being able to hunt the way they would like.


So many of us have a piece of property to hunt that isn't ours. A lot of us would just like to go out and hunt for deer- not spend endless hours and thousands of dollars to manage animals- almost like a deer farm. Where I hunt, the deer often move through thick areas-they give me enough time to safely shoot, but sometimes not enough time and far enough away to not be able to see if its a 4 point per side, or a big 6 point. You people have you're deer named, with a catalog of pictures. You know the spread, the character. You practically have funerals for them if they get hit by a car.
All you qdmr's care about is shooting a deer big enough so you can brag and slap each others back for killing big Willie...while letting mr long brow tine go another year.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, that sure worked before the two buck kill tags didn't it! Look at how many license that were sold to the wife so hubby can still hunt a additional buck.


People are still doing that today. Dosen't make it legal. At least the wife will only be able to get 1 buck tag instead of 2.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Obviously, the resource can take the pressure of the combo tag, it's been in place for decades and we haven't wiped out the herd, and there are still numerous older bucks that get shot every year. It's not selfish for someone to want to hunt more even after shooting one deer, because the resource can handle that pressure.

So, no, I would not be in favor of a OBR.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

ART said:


> So many of us have a piece of property to hunt that isn't ours. A lot of us would just like to go out and hunt for deer- not spend endless hours and thousands of dollars to manage animals- almost like a deer farm. Where I hunt, the deer often move through thick areas-they give me enough time to safely shoot, but sometimes not enough time and far enough away to not be able to see if its a 4 point per side, or a big 6 point. You people have you're deer named, with a catalog of pictures. You know the spread, the character. You practically have funerals for them if they get hit by a car.
> All you qdmr's care about is shooting a deer big enough so you can brag and slap each others back for killing big Willie...while letting mr long brow tine go another year.


You obviously have no clue what QDM even is let alone the hunters that follow those principles.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ART said:


> So many of us have a piece of property to hunt that isn't ours. A lot of us would just like to go out and hunt for deer- not spend endless hours and thousands of dollars to manage animals- almost like a deer farm. Where I hunt, the deer often move through thick areas-they give me enough time to safely shoot, but sometimes not enough time and far enough away to not be able to see if its a 4 point per side, or a big 6 point. You people have you're deer named, with a catalog of pictures. You know the spread, the character. You practically have funerals for them if they get hit by a car.
> All you qdmr's care about is shooting a deer big enough so you can brag and slap each others back for killing big Willie...while letting mr long brow tine go another year.


So what you are saying is that you get much greater satisfaction of being a mooch than I get from managing my property. Now I understand your thought process. Nothing in means nothing out. You must be so proud of your non accomplishment. Good for you.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I don't think anyone is going to shame you. Maybe people are just trying to show you how to get what you want. If there was a 20" wide 10 point standing next to the 3 point that you shot, which buck would you shoot?


Seeing how that 3 point has been dead for around 50 years I'm still keeping him. My point is hunting isn't the same for everyone. The bucks I've shot the last 35 years aren't any better except the antlers are way bigger, my choice back then my choice today.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Mole Hill said:


> Seeing how that 3 point has been dead for around 50 years I'm still keeping him. *My point is hunting isn't the same for everyone.* The bucks I've shot the last 35 years aren't any better except the antlers are way bigger, my choice back then my choice today.


I agree with that point, but I believe a vast majority of whitetails hunters have the same goal: to shoot a big buck. If a majority feel that OBR will help increase the odds of that, I am all for them having their say. I don't support OBR or APR's personally, but if the majority feel that way, that is how it should go. That is democracy at work.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Mar 13, 2015)

DirtySteve said:


> Majority of the people who care enough to return a survey. Big difference.


 I think that's pretty much what I said. But you seem to have a large need to be right, so good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Put my vote in for the one buck rule. No surplus of bucks in michigan. Yet when I drop my meat doe off to the processor the shop was covered with about a dozen or more 1-2 year old bucks. Literally had them heaped into a pile like a couple of face cord of firewood.
.And that's about all what I see in driving, trail cams, and hunting. Once a year or so may lay eyes on something bigger.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> I think that's pretty much what I said. But you seem to have a large need to be right, so good luck in your future endeavors.


2 questions. Most hunters dont care enough to return a simple survey....do you think their opinions really matter? They don't seem to think so.

If you dont use surveys to gauge the pulse of hunters opinions how would you suggest we gauge it?


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I like the 2 buck combo because I like to hunt around home, and I like to hunt the UP. I could live with the one buck, one doe combo if the buck tag has an APR. I'm in Mecosta county with the 4 point APR now, and definitely see the benefits of that here. I also think the choice of either buck or doe on the tag should stay here. With OBR I probably wouldn't be spending my tourist dollars in the UP anymore.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

wolf76 said:


> I'm fairly reluctant to even post because it seems feelings get hurt easily
> 
> I'm very much for a OBT. It bridges the difference between APRs and the "brown+down" club. With OBT, you decide what buck to take. Although I'd like it to be no spikes too (except for youth hunters).
> 
> ...


Or Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas...pretty much any state has better quality bucks. I love hunting in Michigan but our management is not on par with the rest of the states. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I feel the combination of increased availability of doe tags and a OBR would result in an extreme reduction in deer numbers in some places. Lake county and Eastern Mason county come to mind. Without a buck tag many will have no incentive to wait or pass does. Some areas do need an increase in doe harvest but not all. I agree in more pressure in CWD areas and predominately AG areas where crop damage is an issue but much of the northern half of the peninsula has jus started to come back from the liberal tags of the 90's. Opening up state and federal land is going to create public land deer deserts again.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Aprs are done, what don’t you guys understand about that? All you guys that say I’m for aprs, your boat sank.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

DirtySteve said:


> 2 questions. Most hunters dont care enough to return a simple survey....do you think their opinions really matter? They don't seem to think so.
> 
> If you dont use surveys to gauge the pulse of hunters opinions how would you suggest we gauge it?


 They tell you by what they shoot.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

wolf76 said:


> I'm fairly reluctant to even post because it seems feelings get hurt easily
> 
> I'm very much for a OBT. It bridges the difference between APRs and the "brown+down" club. With OBT, you decide what buck to take. Although I'd like it to be no spikes too (except for youth hunters).
> 
> ...


Looks like one of my lfts pics.


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Looks like one of my lfts pics.


The difference is that the picture isn't special in Iowa, but it is in Michigan. 

We have the land, food, and genetics to have a much higher quality herd of animals in MI. 

What we lack is willingness from hunters and good decisions from the DNR/NRC.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> I might would agree except all that will happen is suddenly everyone's wife will start "hunting".
> 
> These changes never seem to result in what they are intended to result in.


I agree with your statement. If the penalty for using someone's tag.... cough cough wife shot it.... was like $3-4K + loss of hunting privileges, I'm guessing it would be pretty minimal.

There are ways to mitigate risk.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

If only the DNR would place these restrictions on deer hunters it would solve a certain problem but create a different problem because not everyone would follow the requirements of the law? I thought this site had sportsmen on it to help new hunters become sportsmen. We lost the majority of our deer a few years ago and didn't shoot a deer for 8 years off the place. The DNR did nothing but sell tags but the majority of property owners didn't buy or filled else where. Greed is part of human nature and I believe is the issue. If your hunt is only about harvesting an animal and not the other 99 percent of the hunt .... I think your missing out.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

wolf76 said:


> The difference is that the picture isn't special in Iowa, but it is in Michigan.
> 
> We have the land, food, and genetics to have a much higher quality herd of animals in MI.
> 
> ...


Totally understand and agree. I just like to point out that it is possible. At the same time, I'm not comparing my area to Iowa, lol.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

wolf76 said:


> The difference is that the picture isn't special in Iowa, but it is in Michigan.
> 
> We have the land, food, and genetics to have a much higher quality herd of animals in MI.
> 
> ...


This.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Mar 13, 2015)

wolf76 said:


> I agree with your statement. If the penalty for using someone's tag.... cough cough wife shot it.... was like $3-4K + loss of hunting privileges, I'm guessing it would be pretty minimal.
> 
> There are ways to mitigate risk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, but to really do it would require mandatory, digital reporting. And there is a thread about that here and people don't seem to like it.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> Yes, but to really do it would require mandatory, digital reporting. And there is a thread about that here and people don't seem to like it.


How in the world do you think mandatory reporting will stop a person from tagging a deer with a wifes tag?? 

I personally dont see what the issue is with party hunting. Many states allow it like Wisconsin and Minnesota. Some even have madatory reporting.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you are going to tag a deer with the wife's tag buy it before season and teach her to hunt. Of course she might decide that is her tag and she will fill it.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> I personally dont see what the issue is with party hunting.


Allowing party hunting opens many enforcement questions and problems. For starters, who is in the party? Can grandma, down in Florida at the time, be part of the party? If not, then why not? The list grows from there.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

ART said:


> I would not support a one buck tag rule. I would support a buck tag only every few years. See if the neighbors want to pour thousands into it then.


From the same lazy guy that says he Cnt afford or have the time to put down a 25$ 4 hour food plot? Yea we know you want to walk 50 ft to your corn pile. We remember man.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> you dont use surveys to gauge the pulse of hunters opinions how would you suggest we gauge it?


On how the hunters use their TRIGGER FINGER!
People always want to compare Michigan to other states have any of you looked and seen how many people hunt those states or the deer harvest numbers Michigan has more then DOUBLE the deer killed to as much as 4 times the amount of deer harvested !
Hell our archery hunters kill more deer then some of the states people bring up!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

wolf76 said:


> The difference is that the picture isn't special in Iowa, but it is in Michigan


 If Michigan only killed 94000 deer a year i think we would have more bigger bucks!!! Time for all archery hunters to hang up their bow for 4 years so we can have bigger bucks!
https://www.outdoornews.com/2020/02/12/iowa-deer-kill-numbers-take-a-tumble/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ART said:


> You qdmr's just can't get past the fact that other people just don't want to "hunt" like you, and think that every body envies you and are in fact jealous.... Just not the case- you people just aren't the "deer hunting gods" you all think you are.


You want to bait but somehow can’t seem to make that happen even though it’s legal in millions of acres that you have access to. You say baiting = food plot even though you know it’s an agricultural practice that’s not controlled by the DNR. You are extremely jealous of others that can hunt they way they want and you can’t. Yet you attempt to blame others for your poor lifestyle choices. Maybe it’s time you pulled yourself up by your boot straps and improve your own situation in lieu of worrying about how everyone else has it so much better than you. Take control of your situation before it’s too late, there are only so many sunrises left to be happy.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> it’s an agricultural practice .


LMAO


It's not a bait pile on my private land zoned agricultural. I'm just planting sugar beets and corn. I put them in a big pile so i get bigger plants.

no law says you have to be a smart farmer.

folks better smarten up. you keep attacking the way other people hunt or what they want to shoot and they will go on offense. you kiss em off enough and they may jion forces to force a better definition of "farming" and "agriculture". is a farmer that never harvests actually a farmer?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GDLUCK said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> It's not a bait pile on my private land zoned agricultural. I'm just planting sugar beets and corn. I put them in a big pile so i get bigger plants.
> ...


I’m not surprised one bit from a Detroit farmer.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m not surprised one bit from a Detroit farmer.


wonder how many farmers would buy bags of seed with a big buck on the front and a pitch line of "deer will eat the @#$% out of this GUARANTEED!"


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

GDLUCK said:


> .........
> 
> no law says you have to be a smart farmer.
> 
> .........


Now that's funny no matter what you think about baiting.

L & O


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't be the only one that frost seeds corn in the fall....









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

ART said:


> Food plots = bait. make it equal foreverybody, either ban foodplots or allow baiting.


Or, get permission from the landowner where you hunt and put in the $25 4 hour food plot that was suggested. That would make it equal too.

But as you said you "...don't want a food plot, never wanted a food plot". So this isn't about making things equal, that opportunity already exists.

What you want, is for baiting to be allowed again. Point blank, cut and dried that's what you want. And that's fine, but let's not cloud this with talk of equality.

So get to work, do what you can to get baiting reinstated. It's been done before, it could happen again. One way or the other, it takes work. From where I'm sitting, 4 hours and $25 seems like less work.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

And to think that same amount of time and work could lead to learning how to hunt without bait. HMMMMM.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I can't be the only one that can picture ART just from reading his posts.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I can't be the only one that can picture ART just from reading his posts.
> 
> View attachment 626693


Omg. I just spit my water out when I saw that


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Thirty pointer said:


> Last i heard only 4% do but one buck with bow one buck with gun is ok with me .


That is the most logically way to go. IMO. If we are going to make changes.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> A two deer limit state wide. With so many guys wanting to fill their freezer, why not sell either a buck, or a doe license. Buy a license and take either 2 Does, or buy a license and take two Bucks. Either way after two season is over. Also stiffen penalties for the lawbreakers. Baiting fines starting at $2000, shooting to many deer, 7500. Tired of the riff faff that has started hunting. 2nd offense, lifelong ban on buying a license.


Screw that!! 

2 deer a year isn't nearly enough for my little family of 3! Schitt, we have 2 deer in the freezer by August. Although, if it DID go the way you are talking, I would just shoot more for the farmers.....


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

GDLUCK said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> It's not a bait pile on my private land zoned agricultural. I'm just planting sugar beets and corn. I put them in a big pile so i get bigger plants.
> ...


Exactly. If it isn't harvested, it is nothing more than bait. 

I don't have an issue with it, I just have an issue with picking favorites. Either is it ok, or it isn't.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> Or, get permission from the landowner where you hunt and put in the $25 4 hour food plot that was suggested. That would make it equal too.
> 
> But as you said you "...don't want a food plot, never wanted a food plot". So this isn't about making things equal, that opportunity already exists.
> 
> ...


A hell of a lot cheaper too! Baiting can get expensive in a hurry. Especially for someone who won't/can't hunt without it. 



skipper34 said:


> And to think that same amount of time and work could lead to learning how to hunt without bait. HMMMMM.


That isn't always possible for someone who only hunts private land. 

For the few of us that hunt public land, sure, you have the room and options. There are a TON of people that flat out won't hunt public (I am totally ok with that) but they want all kinds of laws that will benefit them on their little piece of huntable property. Which is BS and should be ignored just the same.

Then we are full circle back to, you should hunt how I want you to hunt. Which is never the right answer.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Since this has gone full circle maybe it's time to shut it down.


----------



## brianlc39 (Jan 27, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> A hell of a lot cheaper too! Baiting can get expensive in a hurry. Especially for someone who won't/can't hunt without it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no law that will effectively end baiting, unless it's rigorously enforced.
I don't see that happening anytime soon.

Where I hunted up the NWLP APR on public land, everyone with half an acre or more was baiting. One of the stores that was selling bait in the area told me that he sold more this year than ever before. The guy that owns an 80 acre parcel next to the public land where I hunt was hauling bait in by the truckload and dumping it in front of his box blind near the property line (yes I personally saw this). He was doing this all through the season.

Didn't bother me one bit. I simply adjusted my strategy accordingly and found a funnel that the deer used to travel between his bait piles and a bedding area. While it didn't pay off, I saw a decent number of bucks - passed up a few basket racked 8's & 6's, and blew a couple of opportunities on bruisers (for that area). Those bucks weren't going to his bait piles during daylight hours, but they were sure going through the funnels, where the does were moving through.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

As you can see we will remain sub par to the states surrounding us. Big quality racks really hasn’t been a large Michigan focus and probably never will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> As you can see we will remain sub par to the states surrounding us. Big quality racks really hasn’t been a large Michigan focus and probably never will be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know from reading these deer forums that big racks are indeed a large Michigan focus. Problem is everyone in Michigan expects the DNR/NRC to do something to make that focus a reality.


----------

